#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Διαδικτυακά καταστήματα (γενικά)

## Xάρης

Για σύγκριση τιμών προϊόντων από πολλά ελληνικά κυρίως διαδικτυακά καταστήματα:
*www.skroutz.gr*

Για αγορές καινούργιων και μεταχειρισμένων βιβλίων, CDs, DVDs, ηλεκτρονικών ειδών:
*www.amazon.co.uk*
Πλέον στέλνει και ηλεκτρονικά είδη στην Ελλάδα.
Ως χώρα μέλος της Ε.Ε., τα προϊόντα που παραγγέλνετε δεν περνούν από τελωνείο.
Οι τιμές είναι σε λίρες Αγγλίας (για ιστοτιμίες κοιτάξτε *ΕΔΩ* - σημερινή ιστοιμία 1£ = 0,90¤).
Παράδοση σε μία εβδομάδα περίπου.

----------

